# EU not accepting UK Blue badges



## r4dent (Dec 28, 2021)

Brexit blow for disabled people as EU holiday destinations stop recognising UK blue badges
					

Spain, France, Italy, Portugal and Greece are among countries not currently recognising UK badges




					uk.yahoo.com


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 28, 2021)

There are too many issued to those that don't require them.


----------



## r4dent (Dec 28, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> There are too many issued to those that don't require them.



Remember not all disabilities are visible.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 28, 2021)

Nothing to say really.

It's sad and unfortunate, but not unexpected that these sort of things would transpire


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 28, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> There are too many issued to those that don't require them.


Do you have facts to back that up OR is it just a personal opinion?


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 28, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Do you have facts to back that up OR is it just a personal opinion?



It was in the news recently about people applying who didn't really meet the criteria, but exaggerated to get a badge. Also the problem of people using them when the holder either wasn't in the car, or not getting out of the car.

We have a badge, so understand well that there may be genuine people not obviously disabled. But IMO we can also spot those obviously taking the p1ss.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 28, 2021)

There are long established health and disability checks in place for blue badge applications.

However, some people - or their friends and family - do disabuse them.

There's also a long-standing black market in stolen and false badges.

I always presume that overall there will be many more law abiding badge holders than not.
And I certainly wouldn't trust what the so-called 'meedja' - online or paper rags - have to say on the subject


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 28, 2021)

And let's not start on those who park in disabled spaces without a badge


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 28, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> And let's not start on those who park in disabled spaces without a badge


Very common over here, esp at tesco etc as there close to the front door & porkies don't do walking.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 28, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> And let's not start on those who park in disabled spaces without a badge



Yep, see it all the time Steve.

I've seen people challenge them before now and they are about as ignorant as you would expect in reply.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 28, 2021)

Wheel clamping is the only way to stop it.


----------



## n brown (Dec 28, 2021)

anyone who wants to swap their good health for my disabilities and the badge ,please form a queue .
as a pragmatist ,i expect a certain proportion of people to abuse it , be amazed if they didn't . worth it .


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 28, 2021)

n brown said:


> anyone who wants to swap their good health for my disabilities and the badge ,please form a queue .
> as a pragmatist ,i expect a certain proportion of people to abuse it , be amazed if they didn't . worth it .


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 28, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Do you have facts to back that up OR is it just a personal opinion?


I’ve been disabled since a child. Like many I do my best to hide it.


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 28, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> I’ve been disabled since a child. Like many I do my best to hide it.


Lots of folks have disabilities they hide... 

I was merely asking IF there were any sort of figures available for wrongly issued badges


----------



## n brown (Dec 28, 2021)

i wouldn't be surprised to find that abuse of blue badges , is like shoplifting -not only expected ,but predictable and measurable . like all these things- insurance scams , electricity thieves etc .policing them is too expensive and difficult , so the cost goes to the honest consumer . and in my opinion ,it's worth it


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 29, 2021)

Using a Blue Badge in the European Union
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 29, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Yep, see it all the time Steve.
> 
> I've seen people challenge them before now and they are about as ignorant as you would expect in reply.




Rob, i put a formal complaint it to the Lancashire Police Heaquarters about police officers, ( the A.R.V. units were the biggest offenders ) using the disabled bays at a local supermarket which is literally just around the corner from the headquarters.

They would use the bays or even take up 2 bays which are right at the side of the entrance with atrocious parking in their liveried X5`s when nipping in for their papers, fags, drinks or snacks they need whilst out on patrol and at any 1 time there is normally at least 1 police vehicle on there doing some shopping.

Lots and lots of customers spoke about it but were clearly sh*t scared of them being police so said nothing.

To cut a long story short the officers still regularly use the supermarket but now park well away from the entrance and are no bother at all.


----------



## Snapster (Dec 29, 2021)

Don’t know about other EU countries, but in France, free parking for everyone is the norm. It’s only in some larger towns or in some holiday resorts that you have to pay and park, and then the prices are usually much lower than the U.K.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 29, 2021)

Anyone I know with a blue badge needs it.
Yes there are some horrible people who have bought stolen or counterfeit badges. My mother had one and it helped when I took her out in the car.
The abuse of blue badges will be tiny in comparison to the good they do for those who need them. I hope I never need one.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Dec 29, 2021)

Snapster said:


> Don’t know about other EU countries, but in France, free parking for everyone is the norm. It’s only in some larger towns or in some holiday resorts that you have to pay and park, and then the prices are usually much lower than the U.K.


For the wife the Blue badge isn’t anything to do with free parking it’s about being able to park closer, especially at supermarkets , if she had to park at the back of a supermarket car park then walk around the store most days she wouldn’t be able to manage it.
But because of the type of car she drives and the way she looks, she will often come back to the car  to find a parking attendant,or some do Gooder waiting  to have ago at her, despite her  blue badge being on display, she has even come back to her car being blocked in by other blue badge holders, because they seem to think that anyone driving her type of car cannot be disabled, 
She doesn’t claim any disability benefits even though she could but we don’t need them, the only thing she needs is the blue badge to allow her to park closer,
Although most of the time she uses the supermarket click and collect service which has been a life saver for her


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 29, 2021)

RichardHelen262 said:


> For the wife the Blue badge isn’t anything to do with free parking it’s about being able to park closer, especially at supermarkets , if she had to park at the back of a supermarket car park then walk around the store most days she wouldn’t be able to manage it.
> But because of the type of car she drives and the way she looks, she will often come back to the car  to find a parking attendant,or some do Gooder waiting  to have ago at her, despite her  blue badge being on display, she has even come back to her car being blocked in by other blue badge holders, because they seem to think that anyone driving her type of car cannot be disabled,
> She doesn’t claim any disability benefits even though she could but we don’t need them, the only thing she needs is the blue badge to allow her to park closer,
> Although most of the time she uses the supermarket click and collect service which has been a life saver for her


Should claim everything as it is her entitlement.


----------



## n brown (Dec 29, 2021)

i often park my sprinter mwb in disabled bays ,using my badge of course . nobody has ever said anything . to be fair ,i'm sure it's no bigger than a lot of pick-ups


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 29, 2021)

Throw loads of stressed, overworked people into a regular supermarket carpark at busy times, or into any other type of big, busy, popular carpark (often where 'shopping' is normally involved - or tourism!) and you will always get people fighting for a parking space, disabled or not.

The disabled bays are premium spaces for obvious reasons. Sometimes seen by the intellectually challenged as an inconvenient 'privilege'.

There's usually not enough spaces, but I'm guessing it's a balancing act working out how many you need - must be very similar to working out how many of these new 'motorhome only' parking spaces are needed that have slowly arisen over the last two years 

A minority of selfish, 'me me me' non-disabled folk who take a f-you attitude and will always risk parking in a disabled only space regardless. 

There's another lot (I just assume it's a small percentage) with a badge who shouldn't be using the spaces because the badge is not theirs, or it's fake/stolen.

Then there are the genuinely disabled who have to fight for these (often insufficient) places with both of the above.

And then there are the last, but not least, genuine disabled badge holders who occasionally also *challenge each other* because they don't believe the other party can possibly be genuinely disabled  

Dog eat dog world innit.


----------



## alcam (Dec 29, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Throw loads of stressed, overworked people into a regular supermarket carpark at busy times, or into any other type of big, busy, popular carpark (often where 'shopping' is normally involved - or tourism!) and you will always get people fighting for a parking space, disabled or not.
> 
> The disabled bays are premium spaces for obvious reasons. Sometimes seen by the intellectually challenged as an inconvenient 'privilege'.
> 
> ...


Possibly there is a proscribed formula for disabled bays ? Certainly local authority controlled on street parking .
Wouldn't go in a disabled bay at a supermarket but these family bays can get tae somewhere


----------



## maingate (Dec 29, 2021)

Parent and Child bays are confusing. There is no age limit stipulated as far as I can see. Therefore an adult person is still the child if accompanied by a Parent.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Dec 29, 2021)

maingate said:


> Parent and Child bays are confusing. There is no age limit stipulated as far as I can see. Therefore an adult person is still the child if accompanied by a Parent.


From what I Have witnessed many times it would seem you don’t even have to have the child with you


----------



## Jo001 (Dec 29, 2021)

There is little reason, if any, why parent and child places need to be next to the supermarket entrance. If they were at the far end of the car park they wouldn’t be abused.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 29, 2021)

Jo001 said:


> There is little reason, if any, why parent and child places need to be next to the supermarket entrance. If they were at the far end of the car park they wouldn’t be abused.



Think they'd be better if they had an upper age limit

As maingate said as a joke above, but thinking about it... I can understand if you have really small babies and toddlers, which can make shopping with them in tow pretty stressful at times.

But older kids...? Why?! Seems nonsensical to me


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 29, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Think they'd be better if they had an upper age limit
> 
> As maingate said as a joke above, but thinking about it... I can understand if you have really small babies and toddlers, which can make shopping with them in tow pretty stressful at times.
> 
> But older kids...? Why?! Seems nonsensical to me



My mate who lives next door but 1 takes his very independant mother ( lives by herself but does not drive now ) shopping once a week.

She does not have a blue badge so they happily park in the " Parent & Child " spots near the door.

Pete is 64 and his mother is 93


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 29, 2021)

To be honest I would completely do away with parent and child spots, for many of the reasons given here.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 29, 2021)

Supermarkets here dont challenge where or who parks in any space as long as in buying, except The Abbey center who now have parking meters for stays over 2 hrs, this is because folk were leaving their cars and bussing to work in Belfast, even staff must pay.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 29, 2021)

I have a Blue Badge, and I am often guilty of forgetting to put it on the dash, I'm not alone in that I often pull up and then someone else pulls up next to me and jumps out I like to remind them that they have forgotten to put theirs on the dash, I often get told to F off, I usually thank them for their direct approach.

Our local supermarkets all seem to site the ATMs right next to the disabled parking which is a bit stupid.


And has been said not all disabilities are obvious or visible, often t can be the passenger who has the badge and the driver isn't up to the rules and regs.

However the OP is about them in the EU.


Seems no one is saying an actual no, just not made their bloody minds up yet ****.





						Using a Blue Badge in the European Union
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Dec 29, 2021)

Jo001 said:


> There is little reason, if any, why parent and child places need to be next to the supermarket entrance. If they were at the far end of the car park they wouldn’t be abused.


I would have thought it obvious to anyone who has a small child, a trolley, maybe more than one child, and it most supermarket car parks idiots who forget there are people walking about, I use them if the blue badge bays are all taken but put my badge in the window.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 29, 2021)

I would imagine that in time the will be recognised in the EU. We used to spend lots of time in the US before covid and never had a problem using the badge.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 29, 2021)

2cv said:


> I would imagine that in time the will be recognised in the EU. We used to spend lots of time in the US before covid and never had a problem using the badge.



Ah, but - 'scuse my ignorance on the subject - were Blue Badges accepted in the EU *before* the 'B' word? 

Just askin'


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 29, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Ah, but - 'scuse my ignorance on the subject - were Blue Badges accepted in the EU *before* the 'B' word?
> 
> Just askin'


Yes, just answering 









						Brexit blow as EU destinations may stop recognising UK blue badges
					

Brexit blow as some EU destinations stop recognising UK blue badges. The UK government has admitted that most popular EU destinations no longer recognise




					www.euroweeklynews.com


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Dec 29, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Ah, but - 'scuse my ignorance on the subject - were Blue Badges accepted in the EU *before* the 'B' word?
> 
> Just askin'


Yes they were 
Down in Spain a few years ago we were parked in a disabled parking slot when we got back we were  blocked in by a couple of Spanish guys, fortunately I saw them sit down at a table outside a cafe just at the side of the motorhome, and despite the blue badge being I the window,
When I asked if they would mind letting us out I got a torrent of abuse from them whilst pointing at the disable sign, until I opened the door of the motorhome and lifted out the blue badge to show them
Then their attitude changed and they couldn’t stop apologising.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 29, 2021)

RichardHelen262 said:


> Yes they were
> Down in Spain a few years ago we were parked in a disabled parking slot when we got back we were  blocked in by a couple of Spanish guys, fortunately I saw them sit down at a table outside a cafe just at the side of the motorhome, and despite the blue badge being I the window,
> When I asked if they would mind letting us out I got a torrent of abuse from them whilst pointing at the disable sign, until I opened the door of the motorhome and lifted out the blue badge to show them
> Then their attitude changed and they couldn’t stop apologising.


They never got over the sinking of the armada.


----------



## n brown (Dec 29, 2021)

2cv said:


> I would imagine that in time the will be recognised in the EU. We used to spend lots of time in the US before covid and never had a problem using the badge.


not a great vote catcher, bothering disabled folk


----------



## GMJ (Dec 30, 2021)

We have a blue badge as Mrs GMJ has MS. It annoys us intensely if spaces are taken by non blue badge visible vehicles, when we need to park. Supermarkets generally couldn't give a toss when I have mentioned it to the customer service desk. Vague assurances given that they will look into it, etc.

I had a run in with a woman once who took the last blue badge space to get her nipper out of the car whilst at Tesco. I reported her to the customer services and she stormed up shouting "I need the space. Its just the same as being disabled":...to which I offered my sympathy as I didn't realise her or her nipper were slowly dying from a degenerative disease which didn't enable them to walk very for or for very long without huge fatigue! This amused her even less!

I do have some sympathy with single parents/drivers with nipper(s) who have to get a pushchair or trolley first; then decant their kid. Worse still if their kids are toddlers and are 'runners'. However I also can't see why they get the spaces closest to the store entry point when all they need is a larger parking space for them and their paraphernalia.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 30, 2021)

Getting back to wether or not the blue badges should be accepted out-with the U.K. Well it seems to me that this is no more than some behaving like silly buggers. Prior to leaving the EU these badges were fine, so why not now. Also do we accept the equivalent from across the Chanel, I would like to think we do. And I say this as an avid non supporter of what happened.
What should be paramount here are the needs of those who qualify for blue badges. By virtue of the fact that you qualify for one, you are already disadvantaged through poor health. People in such a position should
 not be used as pawns. If blue badges were fine in the past, and integrated within their systems, they should be accepted now.


----------



## alcam (Dec 30, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Getting back to wether or not the blue badges should be accepted out-with the U.K. Well it seems to me that this is no more than some behaving like silly buggers. Prior to leaving the EU these badges were fine, so why not now. Also do we accept the equivalent from across the Chanel, I would like to think we do. And I say this as an avid non supporter of what happened.
> What should be paramount here are the needs of those who qualify for blue badges. By virtue of the fact that you qualify for one, you are already disadvantaged through poor health. People in such a position should
> not be used as pawns. If blue badges were fine in the past, and integrated within their systems, they should be accepted now.


Not sure if blue badge holders are being used as pawns . Think it is the same situation as taking your dog to EU . 
It simply wasn't thought about and , by default , we are reclassified


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 30, 2021)

alcam said:


> Not sure if blue badge holders are being used as pawns . Think it is the same situation as taking your dog to EU .
> It simply wasn't thought about and , by default , we are reclassified


I know what you mean, the B word had consequences, but I just feel that lifes tough enough for disabled people.
And my point applies not only to disabled people here, but also across the Chanel.
Surely common sense should prevail here.
As far as pets are concerned you can still take them I believe, but have new procedures to go through.
But as far as I am aware, disabled people are simply being banned from using their badges, with no alternative, other than having to apply to each country separately.
I am not a supporter of what happened, my point was in no way meant to support the B word.
My only concern being for people who need these badges.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

I don't have a problem with this, we are not in the EU anymore and so I am not surprised that they want to treat us as such.

Providing they aren't treating us differently to other none EU countries that is. Does anybody know if say, American disability badges are recognised in the EU?


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 30, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I don't have a problem with this, we are not in the EU anymore and so I am not surprised that they want to treat us as such.
> 
> Providing they aren't treating us differently to other none EU countries that is. Does anybody know if say, American disability badges are recognised in the EU?


Rob, I am led to believe that this is a one way system currently. Eu citizens being able to use their badges here.
There is a system for our disabled to use, but you have to apply to each country separately.
This kind of thing seems wrong to my way of thinking.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Rob, I am led to believe that this is a one way system currently. Eu citizens being able to use their badges here.
> There is a system for our disabled to use, but you have to apply to each country separately.
> This kind of thing seems wrong to my way of thinking.



There are a few one way systems like that Bill. It may end up as a tit for tat exercise?

I know 2 wrongs don't make a right, but sometimes we need to stand up for ourselves. It doesn't affect me personally as I don't use my van in the EU so I can't get too excited about it.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 30, 2021)

Robmac said:


> There are a few one way systems like that Bill. It may end up as a tit for tat exercise?
> 
> I know 2 wrongs don't make a right, but sometimes we need to stand up for ourselves. It doesn't affect me personally as I don't use my van in the EU so I can't get too excited about it.


I am lucky I don’t need a blue badge, but I just feel making life more difficult for those who do is wrong. This should have been sorted out when the DEAL was done.


----------



## barryd (Dec 30, 2021)

Its like everything though that we once had as members of the EU. It has to be renegotiated as we are now no longer members and it has to be renegotiated with every single country.  If you look at the list most countries now accept our badges.  https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...e-eu/using-a-blue-badge-in-the-european-union

However its odd that the ones that are undecided seem to be the popular destinations with Brits.  Apparently its difficult for officials and parking wardens to verify the authenticity of non EU badges, a problem EU badges do not have because they are of a common design and part of the same scheme.  So its down to government to renegotiate with each country I guess.  This should be no surprise though and the government should have planned ahead for this.


----------



## Fisherman (Dec 30, 2021)

Bottom line here, disabled people (some in wheel chairs) are suffering here.
How can this be right. I would like to think that this will be sorted out soon. 
Disabled people deserve better than this.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> I am lucky I don’t need a blue badge, but I just feel making life more difficult for those who do is wrong. This should have been sorted out when the DEAL was done.



I don't need one either Bill, but my wife does.

She doesn't have one though, we live on the Cambs/Beds border but officially in Bedfordshire although our GP is in Cambs. Her condition is such that she is ok sometimes and can walk for a reasonable distance with a few stops, but when she is bad she can't walk more than a few yards. At the moment she has been in Bed for 2 days without eating and can hardly even speak. 

She has been turned down for a blue badge but our GP has told us that if we lived 500 yards East (in Cambridgeshire) she would have qualified easily.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 30, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I don't need one either Bill, but my wife does.
> 
> She doesn't have one though, we live on the Cambs/Beds border but officially in Bedfordshire although our GP is in Cambs. Her condition is such that she is ok sometimes and can walk for a reasonable distance with a few stops, but when she is bad she can't walk more than a few yards. At the moment she has been in Bed for 2 days without eating and can hardly even speak.
> 
> She has been turned down for a blue badge but our GP has told us that if we lived 500 yards East (in Cambridgeshire) she would have qualified easily.



That's crazy, Rob! Postcode lottery I guess. 

But isn't the criteria supposed to be the same across England/UK?


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> That's crazy, Rob! Postcode lottery I guess.
> 
> But isn't the criteria supposed to be the same across England/UK?



I thought so Marie but apparently not. Julie doesn't mind, she can't be bothered to fight it and just gets on with it.

Maybe I should buy her a motorbike?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 30, 2021)

I've just looked up the blue badge eligibility criteria here.

Eligibility - Disabled Motoring UK

Looks like the usual type of tick box exercise which doesn't leave room for situations like your wife as some will be open to 'interpretation'. 

Still a bit baffled as to why your GP can't help Julie get one though.
If you can get one in the next county then the same should apply to where you live 

What about your local MP? They can actually be helpful with stuff like this.
Might be worth a quick email if nothing else?


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I've just looked up the blue badge eligibility criteria here.
> 
> Eligibility - Disabled Motoring UK
> 
> ...



She did have a try once a couple of years ago Marie and Andrew (Channa) gave her a lot of advice as he did when she got her DLA taken away and then reinstated. I seem to recall that a lot of the criteria was ambiguous and they could interpret it as they wished.

We might have another try, our neighbours keep on at us to do so as they often see Julie at her worst and they think it's criminal how she has been treated. I will ask her when she is feeling better.


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 30, 2021)

The France situation will be sorted out at some point, there is just quite a lot to go through.

Important to remember, this isn't like disabled people suddenly can't go to France, it's just needs a bit more thinking about. There is always somewhere else to park, it's just not as straightforward. And if anyone is used to dealing with stuff that isn't straightforward, it's a disabled person.

I know we are getting good at thinking differently.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> The France situation will be sorted out at some point, there is just quite a lot to go through.
> 
> Important to remember, this isn't like disabled people suddenly can't go to France, it's just needs a bit more thinking about. There is always somewhere else to park, it's just not as straightforward. And if anyone is used to dealing with stuff that isn't straightforward, it's a disabled person.
> 
> I know we are.



I have to agree Steve. They often have to jump through hoops (metaphorically of course!).

As I said, we don't use our camper abroad, but we have always got by in the UK and as you said it just takes a little more planning sometimes. Julie has always said, if she had a blue badge and was feeling ok, she would not use the privilege, if feeling bad then she would. Sometimes a little give and take is required even of the disabled.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 30, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I have to agree Steve. They often have to jump through hoops (metaphorically of course!).
> 
> As I said, we don't use our camper abroad, but we have always got by in the UK and as you said it just takes a little more planning sometimes. Julie has always said, if she had a blue badge and was feeling ok, she would not use the privilege, if feeling bad then she would. *Sometimes a little give and take is required even of the disabled.*



Hear, hear - and not just the disabled, but everyone else into the bargain!


----------



## GMJ (Dec 30, 2021)

We take our blue badge with us when we go away in the MH but seldom use it whilst in the MH as it is so big, it wouldn't fit in many/any disabled spaces tbh. We do use the badge when we hire a car and will continue to do so as it would be a very over zealous traffic warden abroad who would know the rules I reckon.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

GMJ said:


> We take our blue badge with us when we go away in the MH but seldom use it whilst in the MH as it is so big, it wouldn't fit in many/any disabled spaces tbh. We do use the badge when we hire a car and will continue to do so as it would be a very over zealous traffic warden abroad who would know the rules I reckon.



Again I have to agree. Despite their reputation, many times Traffic Wardens have told Julie not to worry when parked on double yellows to go into a shop.

If they see her struggling they normally just say "carry on". I'm sure the French etc. would have acted in the same manner.


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 30, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> It was in the news recently about people applying who didn't really meet the criteria, but exaggerated to get a badge. Also the problem of people using them when the holder either wasn't in the car, or not getting out of the car.
> 
> We have a badge, so understand well that there may be genuine people not obviously disabled. But IMO we can also spot those obviously taking the p1ss.


I would love to know how ?


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 30, 2021)

Robmac said:


> not use the privilege, if feeling bad then she would. Sometimes a little give and take is required even of the disabled.


 
That's a good point. I used to work, and spend a lot of time, in a small village. There were 3 parking spaces right outside the supermarket that always seemed to have a high turnover. No one was in them for too long. I would regularly see disabled cars pull up on the double yellows further up the road and immediately walk FURTHER to the shop rather than wait a few minutes to see if the spaces outside the shop became clear. All while causing complete chaos with the traffic.... Very odd.

Just thought I'd look on Google, on the off chance and guess what 

Silver car on the right is on the yellows






Loads of parking over the road too.


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 30, 2021)

Penny13 said:


> I would love to know how ?



Which bit Penny?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 30, 2021)

Not sure what your point is, Steve, not knowing the village layout so intimately as you.

Were the 3 spaces outside the supermarket disabled only or general?

I always thought disabled badges allowed you to park on double yellows in certain circumstances, but understand this privilege can also be abused and cause other traffic problems as a result....


----------



## Penny13 (Dec 30, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Which bit Penny?


Spotting the catfish


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 30, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Were the 3 spaces outside the supermarket disabled only or general?


General


mariesnowgoose said:


> I always thought disabled badges allowed you to park on double yellows in certain circumstances,



It does, but normally to provide you closer parking to where you are going. If the people on the yellows waited just a few minutes they could park closer to where they were going. But, it is the "I am entitled to park on yellows, so I will" attitude.


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 30, 2021)

Penny13 said:


> Spotting the catfish



Most days I will be in a high street/carpark buying and eating some lunch and watching the world go by. So I get a lot of chance to witness the few.

Limp away from the car, turn corner, walk fine.

The young couple laughing and joking jumping about as they leave the car.

Granny sitting in the car while daughter grabs the baby and runs into the shop quick, then drives off on return.

There is a small possibility all of the above are somehow genuine, but I don't buy it. Sorry.


----------



## barryd (Dec 30, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I don't need one either Bill, but my wife does.
> 
> She doesn't have one though, we live on the Cambs/Beds border but officially in Bedfordshire although our GP is in Cambs. Her condition is such that she is ok sometimes and can walk for a reasonable distance with a few stops, but when she is bad she can't walk more than a few yards. At the moment she has been in Bed for 2 days without eating and can hardly even speak.
> 
> She has been turned down for a blue badge but our GP has told us that if we lived 500 yards East (in Cambridgeshire) she would have qualified easily.



Thats ridiculous Rob. Try again and if refused go through the appeal process and they will probably send Julie for assessment. I think some people play down their disability as its a natural thing to do (not saying that Julie did that of course) and they will jump at any chance to reject it.  She definitely should have one by the sound of it


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 30, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> General
> 
> It does, but normally to provide you closer parking to where you are going. If the people on the yellows waited just a few minutes they could park closer to where they were going. *But, it is the "I am entitled to park on yellows, so I will" attitude.*



Touch of the Goofys maybe?


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

barryd said:


> Thats ridiculous Rob. Try again and if refused go through the appeal process and they will probably send Julie for assessment. I think some people play down their disability as its a natural thing to do (not saying that Julie did that of course) and they will jump at any chance to reject it.  She definitely should have one by the sound of it



Her GP thinks she should Barry as does the consultant in London who knows far more about her condition than any GP so probably best that he wrote a letter for her as he did when they took away her DLA.

I think it is the fact that she is not at her worst permanently (could be for a couple of days, could be for months) that goes against her. I don't think she will be driving for much longer anyway though, she really doesn't enjoy it these days.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Dec 30, 2021)

Why do some people think they deserve special treatment?  I remember some years ago wheel chair uses demanding access to public foot paths in remote areas.
This resulted in paths being closed to all!  If you are disabled, learn to live with it.  Don't expect someone to give up their lives for yours.  I'm not saying don't be kind to others.  Any public works should benefit everyone, not the few.
When we have attended some of the meets I have heard conversations about how far some of you have walked.  Sorry but I am envious, but I'd never do anything to stop you.
So your blue badge is no longer recognised in Europe, so what!  Just be happy that you are one of a privileged few that have motorhomes, let alone able to use them in other countries.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> Why do some people think they deserve special treatment?  I remember some years ago wheel chair uses demanding access to public foot paths in remote areas.
> This resulted in paths being closed to all! * If you are disabled, learn to live with it.  Don't expect someone to give up their lives for yours.*  I'm not saying don't be kind to others.  Any public works should benefit everyone, not the few.
> When we have attended some of the meets I have heard conversations about how far some of you have walked.  Sorry but I am envious, but I'd never do anything to stop you.
> So your blue badge is no longer recognised in Europe, so what!  Just be happy that you are one of a privileged few that have motorhomes, let alone able to use them in other countries.



I think you will find that disabled people have to live with it and nobody is asking you to give up your life!

Making their lives easier wherever we can is the very least we can do.


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 30, 2021)

SquirrellCook said:


> Why do some people think they deserve special treatment?  I remember some years ago wheel chair uses demanding access to public foot paths in remote areas.
> This resulted in paths being closed to all!  If you are disabled, learn to live with it.  Don't expect someone to give up their lives for yours.  I'm not saying don't be kind to others.  Any public works should benefit everyone, not the few.
> When we have attended some of the meets I have heard conversations about how far some of you have walked.  Sorry but I am envious, but I'd never do anything to stop you.
> So your blue badge is no longer recognised in Europe, so what!  Just be happy that you are one of a privileged few that have motorhomes, let alone able to use them in other countries.



My mum told me if I didn't have anything nice to say, I should say nothing at all.

So this will do.


----------

